# replacement crossbow string question



## DAVELEE

my dad and i both have old barnett demon crossbows. on both crossbows 
there is a short string which is 16" long that the bolts notch to. both of these strings are showing wear and i would like to replace them but i havent
been able to find any info on barnetts website or anywhere else on the web.
does anyone have any idea where i might get some infor on replacement strings?


thanks


----------



## ARGEE

Call Any Archery Shop They Should Be Willing To Make You One...


----------



## littleking

you should be able to re-serve the string unless its pretty old..


i had my string replaced by ken at vances for $5+cost of string


----------



## spacecadet

Mary's Bait Shop has the strings for $12 in stock and they don't charge for installation! I dropped by on saturday and Butch was going nuts with a solid line of people getting their bows serviced. Heck, they even have strings for the old Whammo Powermaster crossbows!


----------



## tblaura

spacecadet said:


> Mary's Bait Shop has the strings for $12 in stock and they don't charge for installation! I dropped by on saturday and Butch was going nuts with a solid line of people getting their bows serviced. Heck, they even have strings for the old Whammo Powermaster crossbows!


Anyone know where I can get a manual for a Barnett Demon Crossbow?
Tblaura


----------

